# RTX 2060 Stutter (Help me)



## rafagamaxima (Aug 14, 2019)

*Status:* Unresolved
*Computer Type:* Desktop
*OS:* Windows 10 Pro
*CPU:* Ryzen 5 2600
*GPU:* MSI RTX 2060 Gaming Z
*RAM:* 16 Gb of Ram 2666 Mhz SPectrix D40
*Mobo:* Gigabyte Aorus B450m
*HDD:* Toshiba 1TB 7200 RPM
*SSD:* 120GB Adata Ultimate
*PSU:* 600 Watts 80+ (From Coolermaster Lite5 case)
*Driver:* 431.60

*Description of Problem:*
Hi everyone, I would like some help. I recently bought an RTX 2060 Gaming Z from MSI, intending to replace my GTX 1060 6 Gb OC from MSI too. The thing is, my games stutter has increased in general, and even though I had some stutter with the 1060, the 2060 seems to have it worse.
I have tried to do several tests, and I get quite confused because the stutter doesn't happen in all games, and kind of happens in some weird ways sometimes:
I have done the tests measuring with MSI afterburner and frametime graph and 1% and 0.1% Lows.
-Witcher 3 has stutter in an open area the first time I load after installing drivers, after running around the area, loading the save again, or restarting the game, the stutter is considerably reduced but still appears some times, but less frequent on the 1060 than the 2060. If I restart my computer and play, the stutter comes back but is way less that the first time after installing drivers. Same graphics settings both.
-Far Cry 5 benchmark always has stutter in some specific places the first time I run it, and the subsequent runs have way less stutter. This happens with both cards, but the 2060 has some more slight stutter still. If I restart my pc, the stutter comes back the first time with both cards. Same graphics settings both.
-Fortnite has stutter through the game in some parts, but the stutter is less in the 1060 than the 2060. Same graphics settings both.
-Forza Horizon 4 has no real stutter in both cards and my 2060 can push 4K with DSR and high settings without stutter.
-Destiny 2 has some fps drops and stutter in both cards but gameplay seems to be somewhat less smooth in the 2060. Same graphics settings both.
-Final Fantasy XV benchmark shows stutter in its first run with both cards, but improves significantly in the next runs, still, the 2060 has somewhat worse frame timing than the 1060. Same graphics settings both.
-Shadow of the tomb raider has no major stutter in the 2060 even at highest settings, and even though the 1060 has less fps, it doesnt show stutter either.
-Shadow of Mordor Benchmark has no stutter with either card even though it seems to have some kind of trouble using the 100% of the 2060, as sometimes it doesn't produce as much fps as it should and the usage sits below 90%.
-Apex Legends has no stutter with 2060 at the highest settings, where as the 1060 actually had some. Same graphics settings both.
-Overwatch didn't have any stutter with the 1060 and showed some stutter randomly with the 2060, even though it was fixed by clearing the standby memory cache in windows.
-Rage 2 has stutter in both cards while driving, but there is somewhat less stutter in the 1060. Same graphics settings both.
-Star wars Battlefront 2 has stutter some times in both cards.
-GTA V has no stutter in either card even at highest settings.
-3D Firestrike xtreme benchmark behaves the same way in both cards, having stutter at the beginning of some tests, but in overall stable.
-Timespy has no stutter in either card.

*Troubleshooting:*
-Using Intelligent Standby list Cleaner (Helped only with overwatch)
-Using high performance power settings in GPU (didn't really make much of a difference)
-Disabling, enabling HPET (didn't really make much of a difference)
-Using XMP in Bios (didn't really make much of a difference)
-Updating bios and chipset (didn't really make much of a difference)
-Using a Win10 fresh install (just validated it wasn't a software issue)
-I used also some different drivers, but in general the frame times of the 2060 were always worse than the 1060.
-Temps are fine, nothing beyond 75 degrees so I doubt its that.
-I did try to take the 2060 to warranty initially but where I live you can't do a simple RMA sending the card for a refund or something alike, you need to give the GPU, it gets tested, and if the find problems you get a replacement. But I was told the card worked normally in all their tests, even though I am not entirely sure how they measured performance exactly.
....Still I haven't been able to find exact problems I can blame on the card having hardware problems, as behavior is somewhat similar to my 1060 but kind of worse, and It could be blamed on drivers, or system compatibility of some sort.
I am not sure what to do, as I would need some exact proof or something to get a replacement.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 14, 2019)

431.68 doing anything for you ?
tried smt off ?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 14, 2019)

What monitor do you have?
Do you have G-SYNC enabled?
Is it a unconfirmed Free Sync monitor?
Some Free Sync monitors work with G-SYNC enabled in some games but not all.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 14, 2019)

try pushing higher resolution (scale/dsr) to lower cpu usage,if this helps means this is cpu stutter,one or a few threads are getting overloaded on rtx 2060 while they weren't on 1060.not uncommon thing to see cpu usage ramp up when upgrading to a +70% faster gpu.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 14, 2019)

jmcslob said:


> What monitor do you have?
> Do you have G-SYNC enabled?
> Is it a unconfirmed Free Sync monitor?
> Some Free Sync monitors work with G-SYNC enabled in some games but not all.



It is an LG 24mp59g, G Sync Compatible.  I have tried with both Gsync on and off, and some games do seem to have trouble with g sync on, but in general the gpu behaviors remain the same independent of g sync


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 14, 2019)

like I said,try monitoring individual core usage,2060 is no joke at 1080p.

also,disable windows game mode.it only causes issues.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 14, 2019)

I use to have the RTX 2060 Gaming Z paired with a Ryzen 2600X on a MSI B350 mobo, and I haven't notice a issue with stuttering in games. The only stuttering issue I've had was on first start of "A Hat in Time" when I first pan/move the camera around in the spaceship rooms but then it stops. Since swapping to the 3600 it still does it but the length, and amount of stutter has reduced. Otherwise I haven't ran a game yet that causes noticeable stuttering that I can remember. My Haswell 4790K with the XFX RX 480 didn't have the minor stuttering issue in the same place for a Hat in Time.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 14, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> try pushing higher resolution (scale/dsr) to lower cpu usage,if this helps means this is cpu stutter,one or a few threads are getting overloaded on rtx 2060 while they weren't on 1060.not uncommon thing to see cpu usage ramp up when upgrading to a +70% faster gpu.



Do you mind elaborating more on this topic?  It actually seems to be somewhat the case. When pushing my gpu close to 100% with DSR, even if I have less FPS, it seems to be more stable. I had actually though about the usage, cause it seemed like there where more issues when I had lower GPU usage than higher, but I though it was just a coincidence. Cause with the 1060 I could have 80% usage and with the 2060 60% usage on the very same settings for a game, but the 2060 would be less stable. Even some really light games would get some random stutter sometimes, like dragon ball fighterz, or move or die, which take less than 50% usage on the gpu.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 14, 2019)

I'm talking cpu usage on individual cores.
the more fps you push,the higher cpu load you'll see.if you get high cpu usage spikes on any cores then it's gonna cause stutter very often.
pushing hgher resolution taxes the gpu more,cpu load drops and that's probably the reason why you percieve lower fps as "more stable"


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 14, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> I'm talking cpu usage on individual cores.
> the more fps you push,the higher cpu load you'll see.if you get high cpu usage spikes on any cores then it's gonna cause stutter very often.
> pushing hgher resolution taxes the gpu more,cpu load drops and that's probably the reason why you percieve lower fps as "more stable"


Well, pushing the GPU seems to improve things, but its not exactly in the way you say because even when using Vsync with both gpus, the 2060 behaves worse than the 1060, even if its the same fps.  I know that at higher resolutions, games are GPU bound, but I don't understand why, at the very same resolution, same settings, with limited fps, the 2060 stutters more than the 1060. I mean, the only real difference is the GPU usage, and it does seem to have relation, but I dont understand why, or how should I approach the problem


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 14, 2019)

if the only difference is gpu load then it's not a case of cpu stutter.
it's gpu related.
try downloading latencymon and monitor dpc latency in games


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 14, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> 431.68 doing anything for you ?
> tried smt off ?



The 431.68 didn't change much, I think it actually behaved slightly worse. I will try the SMT thing


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 14, 2019)

So this happened to me with my 1800x...
when I had a GTX 1080 it stuttered here and there but nothing crazy -- seemed really fine and I was playing witcher 3 ok on it, when I got a 1080ti it was much more noticeable; couldnt deal anymore.

There's 2 issues here:
1. You are sensitive to stutter (as am I).
2. Your 2600 + ram combo isn't good enough for your 2060 and your bottle-necking on the system side - a frame rate limiter would make the stutter less noticeable (but it would still be there).

the reason i say this is:

"
-Witcher 3 has stutter in an open area the first time I load after installing drivers, after running around the area, loading the save again, or restarting the game, the stutter is considerably reduced but still appears some times, but less frequent on the 1060 than the 2060. If I restart my computer and play, the stutter comes back but is way less that the first time after installing drivers. Same graphics settings both.
-Far Cry 5 benchmark always has stutter in some specific places the first time I run it, and the subsequent runs have way less stutter. This happens with both cards, but the 2060 has some more slight stutter still. If I restart my pc, the stutter comes back the first time with both cards. Same graphics settings both. "

Exactly what happened to me on my 1800x system....


Not the best advice but updating the cpu will help the stutter.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 14, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> if the only difference is gpu load then it's not a case of cpu stutter.
> it's gpu related.
> try downloading latencymon and monitor dpc latency in games


I will check that. My main confusion is that not all games have stutter, and some behaviors are similar in the 2060 and 1060, but for some reason the 2060 has it worse



phanbuey said:


> So this happened to me with my 1800x...
> when I had a GTX 1080 it stuttered here and there but nothing crazy, when I got a 1080ti it was much more noticeable.
> 
> There's 2 issues here:
> ...



Well I mean, I tend to limit my fps to 75, which is my monitors refresh rate, and ram or gpu usage dont usually get to their limit.


----------



## cucker tarlson (Aug 14, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> So this happened to me with my 1800x...
> when I had a GTX 1080 it stuttered here and there but nothing crazy, when I got a 1080ti it was much more noticeable.
> 
> There's 2 issues here:
> ...


there's no reason for 2060 capped to same fps as 1060 to stutter any more.
but I agree,the higher the fps,the more you see any stutter cause you can see it clearer.

@OP are you running below or above the monitor refresh ? try fast sync in nvcp and let the games run above 75 fps


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 14, 2019)

Is there a way you can overclock your ram higher/ lower your trfc timing?

if your stutter gets noticeably better with faster ram/timings, than that is your bottleneck.

Are you running an OC right now?


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 14, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> Is there a way you can overclock your ram higher/ lower your trfc timing?
> 
> if your stutter gets noticeably better with faster ram/timings, than that is your bottleneck.
> 
> Are you running an OC right now?



I have no OC on anything right now, and I don't really know much about overclocking ram, but I am going to read info on it and check if I can do it


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 14, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> 16 Gb of Ram 2666 Mhz SPectrix D40


The low clocked RAM is likely having an impact on frame time latency. Ryzen benefits from faster clocked RAM. You could try running about stock clock speed, and see if it makes a difference but your going to need check the stability of the overclock. Usually there is still some headroom on any RAM I've had, the only time it gets finicky is with 4 slots populated.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 14, 2019)

cucker tarlson said:


> there's no reason for 2060 capped to same fps as 1060 to stutter any more.
> but I agree,the higher the fps,the more you see any stutter cause you can see it clearer.
> 
> @OP are you running below or above the monitor refresh ? try fast sync in nvcp and let the games run above 75 fps



I usually run and the monitor refresh rate, meaning 75 FPS. I will try fast sync


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 14, 2019)

Could be RTX related issue. I made an upgrade from 1070 to 2080 and I also noticed slutters. I have the 8700K, so I'm sure it's not cpu bound.

Are you monitoring your CPU, GPU, and memory in games? Did you see any spikes in usages?


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 14, 2019)

1.  I have been able to confirm that your monitor is Freesync compliant.  The latest list of Freesync montors that are G-Sync compatible .... as of August 01, 2019 ....  includes only 3 Freesync monitors from LG, the smallest of which is 27".









						23.8" LG 24MP59G - Specifications
					

Specifications of LG 24MP59G. Display: 23.8 in, IPS, W-LED, 1920 x 1080 pixels, Viewing angles (H/V): 178 ° / 178 °, Brightness: 250 cd/m², Static contrast: 1000 : 1, Dynamic contrast: 5000000 : 1, Refresh rate: 56 Hz - 75 Hz, sRGB: 99 %, Dimensions: 550.5 x 332.1 x 85.5 mm, Weight: 2.8 kg. LG...



					www.displayspecifications.com
				









2.  The key here is what FPS are we talking about ?  Your monitor has a refresh rate  range of 56 - 75 hz.,  So if your new card is taking you above that 

In Witcher 3, your card can push 104 fps which is about 35% faster then your monitor's refresh rate.  Have you tried capping your FPS below the refresh rate ?









						Frame Rate (FPS) vs Refresh Rate (Hz)
					

When comparing the performance of two custom gaming PCs, we often look at the frame rates each computer is capable of producing in a certain game at the same resolution and graphics quality. Frame rates are measured in FPS or Frames per Second. Most people know that higher FPS is better, but let’s c




					www.avadirect.com
				












						Which is the Best FPS Limiter to Limit Frame Rate in Games? [Answered]
					

High FPS in gaming is always desirable for a smooth, enjoyable, and lag-free gaming experience. However, in some cases, you may want to limit FPS in games for getting the best gaming experience without any screen tearing and stuttering. For example, if you want G-Sync or FreeSync to work...




					graphicscardhub.com


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 14, 2019)

kid41212003 said:


> Could be RTX related issue. I made an upgrade from 1070 to 2080 and I also noticed slutters. I have the 8700K, so I'm sure it's not cpu bound.
> 
> Are you monitoring your CPU, GPU, and memory in games? Did you see any spikes in usages?



Well, the stutter do have a drop in GPU usage


kid41212003 said:


> Could be RTX related issue. I made an upgrade from 1070 to 2080 and I also noticed slutters. I have the 8700K, so I'm sure it's not cpu bound.
> 
> Are you monitoring your CPU, GPU, and memory in games? Did you see any spikes in usages?


I dont really see spikes in usage. When I get stutters, both the CPU and GPU usage drop for a moment and then increase again



cucker tarlson said:


> there's no reason for 2060 capped to same fps as 1060 to stutter any more.
> but I agree,the higher the fps,the more you see any stutter cause you can see it clearer.
> 
> @OP are you running below or above the monitor refresh ? try fast sync in nvcp and let the games run above 75 fps


When using fast sync, it seems things get kind of smoother, but then again It seems to have relation to the usage. Fast sync produces higher FPS and so then I have a higher GPU usage. I mean, it just seems that the 2060 seems to work better if it is being pushed more. But I can't seem to isolate the problem in order to ask for warranty



John Naylor said:


> 1.  I have been able to confirm that your monitor is Freesync compliant.  The latest list of Freesync montors that are G-Sync compatible .... as of August 01, 2019 ....  includes only 3 Freesync monitors from LG, the smallest of which is 27".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have done most tests capping my fps to 75 or 72 so that it stays within the right limits for g sync, but I still get drops. If I uncap the FPS i get drops, but differently... What I mean is... if I cap at 75 I may get a 0.1% drop to 20, but If I uncapp and it runs say at a 100 FPS I may get a drop to 30... so its kind of weird


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 14, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> Well, the stutter do have a drop in GPU usage
> 
> I dont really see spikes in usage. When I get stutters, both the CPU and GPU usage drop for a moment and then increase again


Slutter usually associates with spikes in GPU & CPU usages. I assume you have your OS on the 120GB SSD and your game on the 1TB HDD? Anti-virus or similar programs could create interruptions which explains the drop in usages. May worth looking into.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 14, 2019)

kid41212003 said:


> Slutter usually associates with spikes in GPU & CPU usages. I assume you have your OS on the 120GB SSD and your game on the 1TB HDD? Anti-virus or similar programs could create interruptions which explains the drop in usages. May worth looking into.


Yes, OS on SDD and games on HDD. I will try to look into it but I recently wiped my whole pc, so I doubt it is some software causing interruptions


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 14, 2019)

This is weird IMO. We're not talking about high refresh here, 75hz is moderate and should be fine on Ryzen.

The occasional stutter from area loading, especially in open world games (note: FC5, TW3) is not uncommon even on the fastest rigs. A repeating stutter however points at a problem.

Run 3DMark Time Spy. Does it stutter?
Run 3DMark FireStrike Extreme - does it stutter?

These are low-CPU load scenarios, if they still stutter, the GPU is most likely at fault. Or some software/setting around the GPU.

The fact that Fast Sync reduces the stutter is counter intuitive, because as you push higher (internal) FPS, you'd expect more stutter if the CPU limited you. After all, it will not be able to keep up as well as it does at 75hz. Fast Sync is also known for the occasional somewhat longer stutter every once in a while if you cannot at least double the FPS wrt your monitor refresh rate - simply because at some point you will be out of sync briefly and its 'missing the frame' to fall back to.

EDIT: just read you have games on HDD. Install TW3 on your SSD and see if the problem goes away. I think you might get lucky there. Stutter from HDD in open world games is very common and also explains the GPU usage drop.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 14, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> This is weird IMO. We're not talking about high refresh here, 75hz is moderate and should be fine on Ryzen.
> 
> The occasional stutter from area loading, especially in open world games (note: FC5, TW3) is not uncommon even on the fastest rigs. A repeating stutter however points at a problem.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately, for the sake of finding my issue. Timespy and Firestrike run well. Firestrike does present a couple of stutters, but searching online I found those were common and in fact, both my 2060 and 1060 produce the very same stutter which occur in a couple of specific moments.  Besides that, the 3dmark benchmarks run without any hiccup, thats why I am going crazy, I don't understand why I have stutter in some games and not in others, and confused because it seems the more I push the 2060, the better it behaves, where as low usage seems to be more problematic.

I am trying to overclock my ram to a higher speed and see if that helps, but I am kinda struggling with it as I have no previous experience with overclocking anything


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 14, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> Unfortunately, for the sake of finding my issue. Timespy and Firestrike run well. Firestrike does present a couple of stutters, but searching online I found those were common and in fact, both my 2060 and 1060 produce the very same stutter which occur in a couple of specific moments.  Besides that, the 3dmark benchmarks run without any hiccup, thats why I am going crazy, I don't understand why I have stutter in some games and not in others, and confused because it seems the more I push the 2060, the better it behaves, where as low usage seems to be more problematic.



HDD is highly suspect at this point. Especially if pure GPU bound scenarios like 3DMark run well - they also don't hit your HDD during the runs, only prior to it.

Check the SMART data on that drive as well! If you have read access errors, nuff said...


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 14, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> HDD is highly suspect at this point. Especially if pure GPU bound scenarios like 3DMark run well - they also don't hit your HDD during the runs.
> 
> Check the SMART data on that drive as well! If you have read access errors, nuff said...


Witcher 3 could indeed be having issues with the HDD, but my main concern right now is that the 2060 behaves worse than the 1060.  Say fortnite, with both GPUs there is some stutter here and there, but the 2060 certainly has it worse. And that seems to be the case in most games. I would be fine if both cards behaved the same, but the 1060 seems to be smoother with the very same settings, with a 75 fps lock


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 14, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> Witcher 3 could indeed be having issues with the HDD, but my main concern right now is that the 2060 behaves worse than the 1060.  Say fortnite, with both GPUs there is some stutter here and there, but the 2060 certainly has it worse. And that seems to be the case in most games. I would be fine if both cards behaved the same, but the 1060 seems to be smoother with the very same settings, with a 75 fps lock



Did you play a game running from the SSD yet? If not, do that first. Forget about the worse than 1060 story for a minute - and by the way, that also underlines that you had this hardware problem prior to buying your new GPU.

You have to go by process of elimination here


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 14, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Did you play a game running from the SSD yet? If not, do that first. Forget about the worse than 1060 story for a minute - and by the way, that also underlines that you had this hardware problem prior to buying your new GPU.



I have Destiny 2 in my SDD but still, the 1060 handles the game better than the 2060 at the very same settings ( in terms of smoothness). And maybe I did have the problem before and I didn't notice because I mostly played the same games everytime, but I just don't think the GPU upgrade should actually make things worse.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 14, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> Yes, OS on SDD and games on HDD. I will try to look into it but I recently wiped my whole pc, so I doubt it is some software causing interruptions


You can do a 10-15 minutes benchmark on your SSD. Keep an eyes on the graph. If you have unusual spikes, then it's surely that the SSD is the culprit.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 14, 2019)

kid41212003 said:


> You can do a 10-15 minutes benchmark on your SSD. Keep an eyes on the graph. If you have unusual spikes, then it's surely that the SSD is the culprit.


How can I benchmark it?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 15, 2019)

turn off all sync except G-Sync and limit FPS to 95.
See if that helps


----------



## hornby7590 (Aug 15, 2019)

Hey mate, you are not the only one this is effecting. My 2080 super started stuttering the other day in all game! its fine in 1080p 60hz but on my new 1440p 144hz monitor its just constantly stuttering, even if i ddrop to 1080p on my new monitor it stutters.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 15, 2019)

hornby7590 said:


> Hey mate, you are not the only one this is effecting. My 2080 super started stuttering the other day in all game! its fine in 1080p 60hz but on my new 1440p 144hz monitor its just constantly stuttering, even if i ddrop to 1080p on my new monitor it stutters.


You should check that with MSI afterburner using the frametime graph


----------



## hornby7590 (Aug 15, 2019)

ill check it now, as far as im aware its a manufacturer issue, Nvidia have checked my NVCP & system stettings plus CPU, GPU & disk loads and temps...all fine.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 15, 2019)

hornby7590 said:


> ill check it now, as far as im aware its a manufacturer issue, Nvidia have checked my NVCP & system stettings plus CPU, GPU & disk loads and temps...all fine.


Manufacture?, Meaning whats your problem?
And how can I ask nvidia to check that for my system?


----------



## hornby7590 (Aug 15, 2019)

As in Aorus. Live chat them and they explain how to send system files to them through the live chat


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 15, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> I have done most tests capping my fps to 75 or 72 so that it stays within the right limits for g sync, but I still get drops. If I uncap the FPS i get drops, but differently... What I mean is... if I cap at 75 I may get a 0.1% drop to 20, but If I uncapp and it runs say at a 100 FPS I may get a drop to 30... so its kind of weird



But again, understanding that many monitors are G-Sync capable but not necessarily "certified" so by nVidia, how do we know that G-Sync is actually working perfectly on this unit ?



biffzinker said:


> The low clocked RAM is likely having an impact on frame time latency. Ryzen benefits from faster clocked RAM. You could try running about stock clock speed, and see if it makes a difference but your going to need check the stability of the overclock. Usually there is still some headroom on any RAM I've had, the only time it gets finicky is with 4 slots populated.



But why would the stutter increase as long as he's staying under monitor's refresh rate going from the 1060 to the 2060 ?



kid41212003 said:


> Slutter usually associates with spikes in GPU & CPU usages. I assume you have your OS on the 120GB SSD and your game on the 1TB HDD? Anti-virus or similar programs could create interruptions which explains the drop in usages. May worth looking into.



Any decent AV should have a gaming setting which detects gaming and postpones a scan till after gaming session ends.  Top end AV / Security suites usually cost ya from $5.50 to $7.50 a seat.



Vayra86 said:


> EDIT: just read you have games on HDD. Install TW3 on your SSD and see if the problem goes away. I think you might get lucky there. Stutter from HDD in open world games is very common and also explains the GPU usage drop.



As above ... ruled out.  Games are in the same place they always were.   Onmy box, I can swap boot drives from SSD to SSHD by selecting boot drive in the boot menu.  The boot time on the SSD is 15.6 seconds / SSHD it's 16.5 seconds ... the 7200 rpm HD was 21.2 secs.    Can detect that w/ a stopwatch but so far no user has noticed when we did the "stealth switch" .   The MMO I play coupla times a week takes the exact same time till "I can move my toon" which I assume is due to server handshaking with the client.  Have two installs of Witcher 3  for testing purposes.   One is on a 2nd SSD different from the OS, one is on the SSHD ... so far (using 5 testers over 6 weeks) no one has noticed.  Not saying that you can't record a difference w/ a stopwatch ... but the key bottleneck here is the user.  While the game is loading, users are busy opening their notes, web sites with maps, whatever to pay attention to how long it loads.     We have repeated this test on laptoips and desktops.   If you sit down and stare at the screen running benchies, yes its obvious.    We testedwith both laptops (SSD + HD versus SSHD) and desktops (SSD + SSHD / SSD + HD / SSD + SSD / SSD only / HD only) w/ 5 users over 6 weeks .  Users were told that we were using new AV software (which was true, had just switched from BitDefender to Kaspersky) and to report any issues or performance impacts.   In one instance (HD only), the user reported "the system seemed to be slower today on bootup but can't be sure".

On this box, Witcher 3 runs at about 80 fps and no stuttering or other issues.

Now it needs to be said that we can see a huge difference between HDs ....

a)  How old is it ?  How full is it ?  ... Is it defragged
b)  A Seagate SSHD is about 1.5 times as fast as a WD Black or 2.5 times as fast in gaming as a WD Blue.

So no I don't think it's related ... but I would echo the sentiment.   If ya spent the cash on a 2060 to improve the user experience, if ya have an old 7200 rpm drive w/o a 5 year warranty, I'd spring for and $80 purchase and get a 2 TB SSHD ... relegate what you have to back up duty.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 15, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> You should check that with MSI afterburner using the frametime graph



Could you make a 60 FPS video (or better) and upload it somewhere for us to see what you mean exactly by 'stutter'? Make sure its long enough, like 2-4 minutes or so - we also need to see how long you can go without stutter.

Its a hard one to grasp and we have to go deep on this one as you've ruled out quite a few things. One type of stutter is not the other though and seeing it can point us to certain things.


----------



## hornby7590 (Aug 15, 2019)

Id imagine he is having the same problem as me! it loooks like lag but it is a stutter. Fine on a 1080p monitor but this is what you get a on a 1440p 144hz monitor


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 15, 2019)

hornby7590 said:


> Id imagine he is having the same problem as me! it loooks like lag but it is a stutter



That is just absolutely horrible, but that looks like a connection problem (server desync or packet loss) more than stutter. Needs to be an offline game.

The Witcher would be a perfect candidate because it also pushes CPU quite well.

Also, maybe this was already mentioned, but do you have Geforce Experience on the machine? If so, remove it. It can mess with your settings.


----------



## hornby7590 (Aug 15, 2019)

holy mother of god, ive just tried offline game and its perfect. without meaning to hijack the thread why the hell im i lagging with 35down and 15 ping internet test


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 15, 2019)

Might not be much help but is Xbox Game DVR disabled? Also can you try out a well known game that stutters a lot & test it on your SSD? HDD's for gaming erghh...


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 15, 2019)

hornby7590 said:


> holy mother of god, ive just tried offline game and its perfect. without meaning to hijack the thread why the hell im i lagging with 35down and 15 ping internet test



You're not lagging, you are desyncing. And bandwidth and latency are not as directly related as you might think - if you can send enough data across the line, any 'more' bandwidth won't help your latency. Think of it as a highway. You won't be driving faster with more lanes if you only need one. A Wifi connection can also have these problems, needs to be cabled (or much better wifi).

You should check your home network for packet loss and if that doesn't happen (as in 0% loss), call your ISP. Glad we solved that one at least


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 15, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> You're not lagging, you are desyncing. And bandwidth and latency are not as directly related as you might think - if you can send enough data across the line, any 'more' bandwidth won't help your latency. Think of it as a highway. You won't be driving faster with more lanes if you only need one. A Wifi connection can also have these problems, needs to be cabled (or much better wifi).
> 
> You should check your home network for packet loss and if that doesn't happen (as in 0% loss), call your ISP. Glad we solved that one at least



Yeah this is how i found out that overclocking the bclk on my board messed with my ethernet.  I like how you called that just by looking at the rubber banding lol.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 15, 2019)

John Naylor said:


> But again, understanding that many monitors are G-Sync capable but not necessarily "certified" so by nVidia, how do we know that G-Sync is actually working perfectly on this unit ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I understand everything you say, and maybe a better HDD would improve things on some games, but right now I just want to find out if my RTX 2060 is faulty in some way, and if it is, how can I clearly show it to the seller so I can get a replacement. I may indeed have stutter related to my hard drive, but say Destiny 2. That game is in an SDD, and keeping the same graphics settings, my 1060 seems to run the game smoother and with less drops than the 2060. I am not sure if it is the card itself, or maybe its a driver issue. Keeping a check on the GPU usage during game, the 2060 tends to have a 70% usage, and when there is a drop, the usage goes to around 64%.

I also opened a ticket with MSI and they suggested to check again benchmarks with Unigine Valley, Unigine Heaven, and 3DMark. I decided to check with frametimes and compare the behavior of the 2060 and the 1060. And I found out that there was stutter in both Valley and Heaven, but it always happened in the same scenes, around the same time, and similarly for both cards. Having the 2060 slightly worse stutter. The stutter was worse the first run, and improved a little in a second run, but it was always present around the same times. 

3DMark showed some stutter the first time I ran Firestrike Xtreme but after that it showed no stutter with either card.

For each card I always used DDU to uninstall drivers and install:

All the benchmark software was installed to an SDD.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 15, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> I understand everything you say, and maybe a better HDD would improve things on some games, but right now I just want to find out if my RTX 2060 is faulty in some way, and if it is, how can I clearly show it to the seller so I can get a replacement. I may indeed have stutter related to my hard drive, but say Destiny 2. That game is in an SDD, and keeping the same graphics settings, my 1060 seems to run the game smoother and with less drops than the 2060. I am not sure if it is the card itself, or maybe its a driver issue. Keeping a check on the GPU usage during game, the 2060 tends to have a 70% usage, and when there is a drop, the usage goes to around 64%.
> 
> I also opened a ticket with MSI and they suggested to check again benchmarks with Unigine Valley, Unigine Heaven, and 3DMark. I decided to check with frametimes and compare the behavior of the 2060 and the 1060. And I found out that there was stutter in both Valley and Heaven, but it always happened in the same scenes, around the same time, and similarly for both cards. Having the 2060 slightly worse stutter. The stutter was worse the first run, and improved a little in a second run, but it was always present around the same times.
> 
> ...



Give us that video, and maybe we can work magic.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 15, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Give us that video, and maybe we can work magic.


I didn't record for msi, I just wrote down what I found. What would be the best way to record without affecting performance?


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Aug 15, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> I didn't record for msi, I just wrote down what I found. What would be the best way to record without affecting performance?


If you can also make a video with all Sync off but G-SYNC with the fps capped at 95.
Again if you have G-force experience uninstall it.
Also a screenshot of GPU-Z sensor tabs with everything including perfcap set to max and leave it open while you make the videos (in the background)


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 16, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> Give us that video, and maybe we can work magic.



Without G Sync or FPS Limit


Heaven Benchmark
Scenes with main stutter ( 1 - 10 - 12 - 18 - 19 - 20 - 21 )









Valley Benchmark
Scenes with main stutter ( 6 - 10 - 11 )









Firestrike Xtreme (Some stutter when loading the tests, and in test 1 and last test)









GPU Z During Heaven Benchmark

Log








						Heaven 2060.txt
					






					drive.google.com
				









GPU Z During Valley Benchmark

Log








						Valley 2060.txt
					






					drive.google.com
				








GPU Z During Firestrike Xtreme

Log









						Firestrike Xtreme 2060.txt
					






					drive.google.com
				








Now, I find the benchmarks somewhat odd because I have seen some youtube videos with RTX 2060 or with other GPUs that show similar stutter in similar parts of the benchmarks, so that confuses me.

Testing with a 1060 I had similar stutter around the same times, so that makes me wonder about everything. I just want to know if the 2060 is faulty in some way, or if the stutter is caused by something else. Right now it really annoys me that Destiny 2 and Fortnite seem to be smoother in my 1060, but I don't know if maybe its just the games themselves, or a driver problem.

For Firestrike Xtreme I found a post where someone says that "Firestrike will stutter at the beginning of graphics test 1 unless the Share overlay is enabled in Geforce Experience.", which seems to be my case at least



jmcslob said:


> If you can also make a video with all Sync off but G-SYNC with the fps capped at 95.
> Again if you have G-force experience uninstall it.
> Also a screenshot of GPU-Z sensor tabs with everything including perfcap set to max and leave it open while you make the videos (in the background)





jmcslob said:


> If you can also make a video with all Sync off but G-SYNC with the fps capped at 95.
> Again if you have G-force experience uninstall it.
> Also a screenshot of GPU-Z sensor tabs with everything including perfcap set to max and leave it open while you make the videos (in the background)



Why are those settings important?


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 16, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> Without G Sync or FPS Limit
> 
> 
> Heaven Benchmark
> ...



Alright, I hope you're ready for this...

After looking at your videos this sort of confirms what I was thinking shortly after the HDD was eliminated and you said even a low CPU load game like Destiny 2 showed the behaviour on your SSD.

What you are seeing is mostly *normal behaviour* and I think its time to play games and back off constantly looking at the FPS counter. In other words - try to mitigate the issue as much as possible with software settings, and then try to 'unsee' this. It will take some time.

The longer stutters, while they do happen, are pretty rare and the rest of them are perfectly normal, for example in Heaven, you get one with every scene change and I have those too. Your 1% low being at 30 FPS is also very normal. The 0.1% low then comes down to the rest of the system: RAM, CPU and background stuff running, but also variability between each run of that benchmark will happen, that goes down to even things like Windows services. This is where the combination of Ryzen 5 with uncapped FPS comes in. There will be moments where the CPU needs a tiny little breather. I recognize this from having the GTX 1080 on my 3570K compared to same GPU on current CPU - a very similar setup to yours perf wise.

Relating this to your The Witcher 3 experience. You said it got slightly better after subsequent loads of the same location. That also supports this theory. Your stutters have multiple causes, and only a tiny portion of them is hardware performance related. Add them all up though and it looks like something more serious than it really is. Improved caching (also Shader Cache for Nv cards) as you load up games frequently can mitigate things over time.

Is it worse or not than with the 1060? Perception can play tricks on the mind. It might well be, in some moments, I believe you. Or you might perceive it to be so. It doesn't matter, its there anyway, right? Even with the 1060.

Graphics rendering is _an approximation_ of reality, as in, it will always be imperfect. Lots of tricks are deployed and those are then squeezed into a single frame, many times per second. Your regular frametime variance is very good - anytime you don't have stutter, you have a perfectly horizontal frametime graph. This eliminates the GPU as a problem.

Now you have options: swallow this bitter pill, or spend a small fortune for a minor upgrade to get a high end CPU, all games on SSD, and zippy RAM to _reduce (not eliminate) _ the stutters you see. This is that final 5-10% high end Intel users talk about when it comes to gaming... and why people still buy those things. This is also where the hobby, for some, turns into obssession  You've been warned - I would say the original goal was to have fun gaming, focus on that one 

Gsync / Fast Sync / Vsync are cost-free alternatives to mitigate the problem, for now, at least. One may work better in specific situations than the other. Another setting you might want to play with is 'Max prerendered frames' in NVCP. I personally get best results from  '1', you could try a higher value (and then experiment with different forms of Sync).


----------



## P4-630 (Aug 16, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> Firestrike Xtreme (Some stutter when loading the tests, and in test 1 and last test)



You are not the only one, I also have this stutter at the beginning when running any of the firestrike benchmarks.
I had this with my GTX1070 and now also with my RTX2070 Super.


----------



## Regeneration (Aug 16, 2019)

3D capture causes suttering of its own. Record with a camera / smartphone.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 16, 2019)

did you try to oc yet?


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 16, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> did you try to oc yet?


I tried overclocking my ram, and I was able to get it to 3000 MHz although with not so good timings (as good "or bad" as stock without xmp profile), but from what I saw I didn't get much improvement. My ram specification is set to 2666 though (thats the advertised value)...



Vayra86 said:


> Alright, I hope you're ready for this...
> 
> After looking at your videos this sort of confirms what I was thinking shortly after the HDD was eliminated and you said even a low CPU load game like Destiny 2 showed the behaviour on your SSD.
> 
> ...



1. Then these tests prove than the RTX 2060 has no problems?
2. Could I then blame the destiny 2 and fortnite worse performance on something else? even with the same settings in both 1060 and 2060 and using vsync
3. If the stutters still happen with a 75 fps limit (my monitor refresh rate), can I still put some blame on the CPU?


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 16, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> I tried overclocking my ram, and I was able to get it to 3000 MHz although with not so good timings (as good "or bad" as stock without xmp profile), but from what I saw I didn't get much improvement. My ram specification is set to 2666 though (thats the advertised value)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. These tests confirm that this behaviour aligns with people who have non-Turing cards, like me - you -, and others who have chimed in. I will not go so far as guarantee your 2060 is problem free (how could I know), but those videos don't show us *any *problems with the GPU, no. Temps are good and drop and rise normally, you are not throttling (neither GPU/CPU), VRAM looks normal, boost clock is decent at 1935mhz (and can probably be pushed further with no problems).

2. It could be anything, from driver / game versions to the mix of the two, to anything else you're doing on the system. Your goal right now should be to stop trying to place blame, because there is no single cause. Destiny and Fortnite are not the ONLY games that stutter. They all do. Whether on HDD, or SSD. You might need to adjust your definition of 'stutter' a little bit. The occasional hiccup, is that really an issue? Personal thing, that. I do know, the more you fuss about it, the bigger it becomes. Our minds do that. On the 1060 you took it 'for granted' as you didn't know better, and then you bought a card that in your mind is faster at everything. While true, it also means the potential gap between high and low FPS increases, and the disparity with your maximum performance of other components also increases. After all you use the same rig to push those cards forward.

Maybe its better to say 'different card, different behaviour' and tweak settings to get the best results instead. You don't need to run a stripped rig, just use the sync settings you have at your disposal in a smart way, per game if you need to, NVCP offers you the tools to do that.

Last thing about 2. - I have also seen the occasional 4 FPS in my Heaven or Valley runs. Its a cue to run it again, because it impacts the score. Its hard to avoid across a whole run, with uncapped FPS. As for Destiny 2 and Fortnite - the Counterstrike reply I gave earlier applies to that - its online, your guess is as good as mine but its unlikely to be your hardware.

3. Any fix on a hardware level is going to be exactly as I said: a major money sink (for something many would consider a  'side grade'). You can check my specs for something you might want to consider, perf wise. I have almost the exact same GPU horsepower, and same res, as you. I do run a high refresh rate panel, so I want every last drop of CPU grunt I can get to maximize min FPS - for similar reasons: to combat major gaps between max refresh and lowest FPS. 

You could upgrade your RAM to faster B-die sticks and get a minor improvement. I doubt that's worth it.

Note that a hard frame cap at your monitor refresh isn't always preferable, you only really get one big plus out of that, and that is low input lag. But that's not your issue. Your issue is frametime variance. Use sync to combat that, because those are meant to change frametimes / frame pacing. Beyond that, yes, its either buggy software, or momentary bottlenecks.


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 16, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> I tried overclocking my ram, and I was able to get it to 3000 MHz although with not so good timings (as good "or bad" as stock without xmp profile), but from what I saw I didn't get much improvement. My ram specification is set to 2666 though (thats the advertised value)...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're not crazy to think the 2060 does stutter more than the 1060 in your system - for sure it does (which is why you made this thread) but that could be due to the way the new 2060 drivers handle things, the way it demands data from the cpu/ram/hdd, bottlenecks along the 'supply chain' between the 2060 and the game.  The 2060 on its own doesn't have the problems, the 2060 *in your system* is causing the problems vs your 1060.

There is an easy solution... if you have the money (and a store that accepts returns no questions asked for x days near you) go out and test out a 5700 -- if you still get the same/similar stutters then it's for sure your base system.   If not, then it's the 2060 and either try to return it( with proof saying "hey i got a 5700 and all my issues are gone this card sux" ) or if that doesn't work then sell it second hand.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 16, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> You're not crazy to think the 2060 does stutter more than the 1060 in your system - for sure it does (which is why you made this thread) but that could be due to the way the new 2060 drivers handle things, the way it demands data from the cpu/ram/hdd, bottlenecks along the 'supply chain' between the 2060 and the game.  The 2060 on its own doesn't have the problems, the 2060 *in your system* is causing the problems vs your 1060.
> 
> There is an easy solution... if you have the money (and a store that accepts returns no questions asked for x days near you) go out and test out a 5700 -- if you still get the same/similar stutters then it's for sure your base system.   If not, then it's the 2060 and either try to return it( with proof saying "hey i got a 5700 and all my issues are gone this card sux" ) or if that doesn't work then sell it second hand.


Mmm, Unfortunately things don't work like that in my country, and it has been a little less than a month since I bought the 2060. Indeed trying out in other computers would be the easy solution, but I can't really do it at the moment.


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 16, 2019)

Just ran Heaven at 2560x1440 with Extreme Quality on my 2060 Gaming Z, and on the first pass it was doing a tiny bit of stuttering when panning the camera past the cobblestone wall/path. The ship, and fly by the cannon however was smooth but it alternated between smooth, and a small micro stutter for the rest of the camera fly through. The second pass though had more constant stutter which I take to mean the boost clock settled down. Temperature remained the same to what you recorded in your video.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 16, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> 1. These tests confirm that this behaviour aligns with people who have non-Turing cards, like me - you -, and others who have chimed in. I will not go so far as guarantee your 2060 is problem free (how could I know), but those videos don't show us *any *problems with the GPU, no. Temps are good and drop and rise normally, you are not throttling (neither GPU/CPU), VRAM looks normal, boost clock is decent at 1935mhz (and can probably be pushed further with no problems).
> 
> 2. It could be anything, from driver / game versions to the mix of the two, to anything else you're doing on the system. Your goal right now should be to stop trying to place blame, because there is no single cause. Destiny and Fortnite are not the ONLY games that stutter. They all do. Whether on HDD, or SSD. You might need to adjust your definition of 'stutter' a little bit. The occasional hiccup, is that really an issue? Personal thing, that. I do know, the more you fuss about it, the bigger it becomes. Our minds do that. On the 1060 you took it 'for granted' as you didn't know better, and then you bought a card that in your mind is faster at everything. While true, it also means the potential gap between high and low FPS increases, and the disparity with your maximum performance of other components also increases. After all you use the same rig to push those cards forward.
> 
> ...



Oh my gosh, it is just like someone said in other forum, chasing stutter is like chasing a ghost =(



biffzinker said:


> Just ran Heaven at 2560x1440 with Extreme Quality on my 2060 Gaming Z, and on the first pass it was doing a tiny bit of stuttering when panning the camera past the cobblestone wall/path. The ship, and fly by the cannon however was smooth but it alternated between smooth, and a small micro stutter for the rest of the camera fly through. The second pass though had more constant stutter which I take to mean the boost clock settled down. Temperature remained the same to what you recorded in your video.



Mmm, I am not really sure what to conclude from that, I did my tests in Extreme quality but in 1080p


----------



## biffzinker (Aug 16, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> Mmm, I am not really sure what to conclude from that, I did my tests in Extreme quality but in 1080p


It would appear to me that your 2060 Gaming Z isn't operating dissimilar to how my Gaming Z is performing.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 16, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> It would appear to me that your 2060 Gaming Z isn't operating dissimilar to how my Gaming Z is performing.


At least thats good


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 16, 2019)

in your bios is there a timing called TRFC?  (should be around 5-600) can you try lowering that to 400?


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 16, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> in your bios is there a timing called TRFC?  (should be around 5-600) can you try lowering that to 400?


Well, right now it is at 312


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 16, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> Well, right now it is at 312


That's pretty low already but can you try lowering it to see if it has any impact on the hitching?


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 16, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> That's pretty low already but can you try lowering it to see if it has any impact on the hitching?


The thing is that those values seem to be the most stable ones, and if I try to set higher speed than the advertised, with decent timing, I get a blue screen


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 16, 2019)

ok there is a software that sometimes helps:








						Bitsum. Real-time CPU Optimization and Automation
					

Real-Time CPU Optimization and Automation. Keep your PC responsive during high CPU loads and automate process settings with rules. Apps run YOUR WAY!




					bitsum.com
				




They have unlimited free trial version, but this helps me get the most out of most games (doesn't work for steam version of farcry 5 but does for everything else)
with this it's easy to set automatic high priority and set it to disable SMT cores for games.


----------



## danbert2000 (Aug 16, 2019)

I'd say the stuttering is normal, and if it really bothers you, I would use a framerate limiter with adaptive VSYNC. That's the best way I have to deal with game stuttering when the game should be running smoothly.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 16, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> ok there is a software that sometimes helps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting, I will check it out, thanks



danbert2000 said:


> I'd say the stuttering is normal, and if it really bothers you, I would use a framerate limiter with adaptive VSYNC. That's the best way I have to deal with game stuttering when the game should be running smoothly.


I will try with the games that give me the most trouble


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 16, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> Oh my gosh, it is just like someone said in other forum, chasing stutter is like chasing a ghost =(



That is exactly right, at a certain point you've thrown all the (sensible) hardware at the problem, you run an up to date, clean rig, and have your settings in order, and realize it will never be perfect.

Been there done that 

I'm glad you're taking it seriously and not end up chasing this ghost forever, which usually results in topics like these to run way out of hand 

Still its good to follow up on optimizing your Ryzen setup. I'm not too expert on that one, but you can look at @phanbuey 's suggestion and then towards Ryzen OC topics.



danbert2000 said:


> I'd say the stuttering is normal, and if it really bothers you, I would use a framerate limiter with adaptive VSYNC. That's the best way I have to deal with game stuttering when the game should be running smoothly.



It is generally not recommended to combine frame limiting with vsync, because they both do similar things and may conflict, which causes its own stuttery behavior. It doesn't hurt to try, but still. (Is this a Turing quirk that it works better perhaps?)

Adaptive vsync on its own does what you want quite fine on its own, because it also doesn't render unnecessary frames, while buffering them to avoid tear.


----------



## danbert2000 (Aug 16, 2019)

Vayra86 said:


> That is exactly right, at a certain point you've thrown all the (sensible) hardware at the problem, you run an up to date, clean rig, and have your settings in order, and realize it will never be perfect.
> 
> Been there done that
> 
> ...



If the game itself has a frame limiter I find it sometimes helps with stuttering as it can smooth out the CPU work as well. I turn the frame limiter on in the game at 60 fps and leave vsync to the Nvidia driver (choosing adaptive). But I usually just stick to adaptive VSYNC and it works fine. There are just a couple games that do better limiting their own frames. My main example of that is Assassin's Creed Odyssey, it's not much of a difference but in my case it seems to drop below 60 Hz less.


----------



## rafagamaxima (Aug 16, 2019)

phanbuey said:


> ok there is a software that sometimes helps:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, I just installed the software, should I just leave it be as it is, or should I configure something specific?


----------



## phanbuey (Aug 17, 2019)

rafagamaxima said:


> Ok, I just installed the software, should I just leave it be as it is, or should I configure something specific?



So for your games, launch the game then open the software, select your game, enable 'induce performance mode' then make it  CPU Priority (always) -> high priority, and (for some games) try to set CPU Affinity (always) disable hyper threading.  Some games like hyperthreading and some dont.

Let me know if that works!  It gives me up to 18% boost in some games (like deus ex mankind divided).

It also throttles background programs that might be running out of control behind the scenes.


----------



## BoochieDangerous (May 20, 2021)

Hey all,
I had the same problem with my TUF RTX 2060 GPU, tried a lot of the FPS boosting techniques and fixes I’ve found on forums and YouTube to no avail. I was contemplating replacing a couple components (gpu, cpu, hard drive) to remedy the problem. Before I did any of that I called NVIDIA tech support to which they sent me a couple links to uninstall and wipe all existing drivers and then reinstall just like it would out of the box. I’ll attach these links below. I hope this helps!


We can try reinstalling all the NVIDIA components and check, for uninstalling the driver we will use Nvidia cleanup tool.

1.Download the NVIDIA Cleanup Tool (CleanupTool.exe)
https://developer.nvidia.com/cleanup-tool
2.Double-click the executable to launch the tool.
3.Click ACCEPT to accept the End User License Agreement.
4.Click Yes at the confirmation prompt.
The progress dialog appears.
Click OK at the completion dialog to close the dialog.

All NVIDIA software and drivers (including CUDA) have now been removed from the system.
NVIDIA recommends rebooting the system after the tool is finished

After restarting the PC you need to download and install the latest driver from NVIDIA.
Download the latest driver
https://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us

- Once the installer wizard begins, accept the license agreement.
- Choose GeForce experience + driver
- Select "Custom (Advanced)" install option and then click Next.
- Put a checkmark in the "Perform clean install" option and then click Next.
- Follow the on-screen instructions to complete the installation


----------

